# 94 max keyless



## hill (Nov 18, 2005)

i have a 94 GXE with the touch pad on the door handles and do not know the code for them dose any one know how to reset it for a new code with out having the old code and also the a/c --heat will not come off of heat the a/c kicks on but it dose not stop blowing hot air (the heat dose not turn off) but my main concern for right now is the keyless entry thanks


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Welcome to the forums. Try a bit of searching for your answers. The procedure to reprogram the keypad was posted in the last couple of weeks and is still on the front page.


----------



## hill (Nov 18, 2005)

Matt93SE said:


> Welcome to the forums. Try a bit of searching for your answers. The procedure to reprogram the keypad was posted in the last couple of weeks and is still on the front page.


 
thanks man i did not see that the first time big help


----------

